# k2 juju pricing question



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Im looking at buying a board off Craigslist for around 175 and theres a K2 Juju. Just wanted to know a lil more about this board and if its good? I only go couple times a year but since I skateboard I do jumps and spins and things like that. 
Heres the discription I got:

"I have a great starter or mid-level board for someone from 5'9"-6'2". It comes with Boots, Bindings and Board. The board is fairly old, but ridden only a few times, as I had purchased a new Burton Board and bindings soon after. The bindings are K2 Clicker, and the boots conform to the bindings as well. "
"159 cm. Sorry boots are size 11 mens. Its a 2001 JuJu I think. Might be newer, but it rides great. "

He wanted 350 in the posting but I told him play it again sports sells used board packages for 100-150 so thats way out there, and he replied saying he would take 175-200. Is that a good deal? Tried finding prices on it everywhere but couldnt find anything. Im going boarding on sunday so wanted to pick it up tmrw rather than pay 35 dollars for a rental. Thanks


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally I'd rather see you buy a better board than this. Even if you have to wait. The juju was a decent board back then, it is quite old, the boot to binding system is sub-par in my opinion.

You should *never* buy boots without trying them on for a proper fit, the fit is extremely important, just because they are size 11 doesn't mean they will fit correctly even if your shoe size is 11. Boots mean nothing if it kills your feet, and with clicker bindings they are even more important.

Save up and get something better in my opinion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

175 is still a rip off. That thing is ancient and with the most unsafe binding known to man.


----------

